# [SOLVED] BSOD PROBLEM



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

OS - Windows 7 (service pack 1)
x64
this is the original OS
All hardware is brand new
OS has never been reinstalled
CPU - intel i5 2500k
Video Card - Nvidia evga geforce 210
Motherboard - Asus P8P67 PRO (B3)
Power Supply - Corsair AX850
I assembled the computer myself











Thanks in advanced for the help


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

any Ideas??? I can provide more information if needed, I have been getting quite a few BSODs every time i turn my puter on.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

In device manager it says the SM bus controller has no driver, is that part of the problem?


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

UPDATE: just installed drivers for intel chipset that I didn't have before-- that might have solved the problems.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Update: ran driver verifier and got a BSOD at boot.

dump files attached


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

got another BSOD said memory management. dmp attached.

please help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Hi Tom . . . 

The most recent recent dump did have bugcheck *0x1a* = memory management error.

The BSOD from yesterday was VERIFIER_ENABLED and flagged KIS - 

```
[font=lucida console]klif.sys        Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
kl2.sys         Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
kl1.sys         Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
klim6.sys       Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)[/font]
```
Remove KIS using Kaspersky Removal Tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion; Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/security_essentials/default.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102311-9921-01.dmp]

Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 19:48:29.516 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:41.265
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4ac3 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  avp.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41284_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+4ac3
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041284 00000000`0eaa4001 00000000`00000000 fffff700`01080000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102211-9250-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 07:56:52.446 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:05.274
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for klif.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for klif.sys
Probably caused by : klif.sys ( klif+4b584 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_0_VRF_klif+4b584
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

so kaspersky is causing the problems?? is the only way to stop BSODs to uninstall it? I payed for this software and it seems a waste to just get rid of it. I have unistalled it now but do you reccomend not installing it again and just using the microsoft one.
Cheers for the help and for replying!


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Got another BSOD at boot: I think it had an f4 BSOD code.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Hi - 

You can reinstall KIS once the BSOD epidemic is over. 

An exception code showed up in the last dump - 

```
[font=lucida console]EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0x6b9 (1721) 
      Not enough resources are available to complete this operation.
[/font]
```
No clue on which resource is exhausted. Any new hardware installed? Replaced?

The BSOD occurred 10 seconds after boot-up.

Run Driver Verifier again.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102411-9796-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 24 06:00:11.938 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.140
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8005c1c060, fffffa8005c1c340, fffff8000318e8b0}
Probably caused by : wininit.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_6B9
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_6B9_IMAGE_wininit.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05c1c060 fffffa80`05c1c340 fffff800`0318e8b0
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  [/font]
```



```
[font=lucida console]

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102411-9796-01.dmp]

Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e0e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03053670
Debug session time: Mon Oct 24 06:00:11.938 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.140
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8005c1c060, fffffa8005c1c340, fffff8000318e8b0}

Probably caused by : wininit.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa8005c1c060, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa8005c1c340, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff8000318e8b0, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa8005c1c060

IMAGE_NAME:  wininit.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: wininit

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0x6b9 (1721) - Not enough resources are available to complete this operation.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_6B9

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`026d99c8 fffff800`032155e2 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05c1c060 fffffa80`05c1c340 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`026d99d0 fffff800`031c299b : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05c1d060 fffffa80`05c1c060 fffff880`026d9ae0 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`026d9a10 fffff800`03142448 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05c1c060 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x176d6
fffff880`026d9a60 fffff800`02e89ed3 : fffffa80`05c1d060 fffff880`000006b9 fffffa80`05c1d060 00000000`000b4170 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`026d9ae0 00000000`777e15da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0029f9f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x777e15da


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_6B9_IMAGE_wininit.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_6B9_IMAGE_wininit.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880026d9a58 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=00000000000000f4
rdx=0000000000000003 rsi=fffffa8005c1c340 rdi=fffffa8005c1c060
rip=fffff80002e8ac40 rsp=fffff880026d99c8 rbp=fffff8000318e8b0
 r8=fffffa8005c1c060  r9=fffffa8005c1c340 r10=fffff80003142354
r11=fffff880026d9ad8 r12=00000000000006b9 r13=00000000000006b9
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e8ac40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`026d99d0=00000000000000f4
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`026d99c8 fffff800`032155e2 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05c1c060 fffffa80`05c1c340 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`026d99d0 fffff800`031c299b : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05c1d060 fffffa80`05c1c060 fffff880`026d9ae0 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`026d9a10 fffff800`03142448 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05c1c060 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x176d6
fffff880`026d9a60 fffff800`02e89ed3 : fffffa80`05c1d060 fffff880`000006b9 fffffa80`05c1d060 00000000`000b4170 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`026d9ae0 00000000`777e15da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`026d9ae0)
00000000`0029f9f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x777e15da
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba9000 fffff800`00bb3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e0e000 fffff800`033f7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`033f7000 fffff800`03440000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c13000 fffff880`00c62000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00c62000 fffff880`00c76000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00cd4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cd4000 fffff880`00d94000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d94000 fffff880`00df0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e56000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00efc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efc000 fffff880`00f0b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f62000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fa8000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00fb5000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fca000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fdf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fe6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff6000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`010a0000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010a9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010a9000 fffff880`010d3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010d3000 fffff880`010de000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`010de000 fffff880`010e9000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`010e9000 fffff880`01135000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`01149000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01149000 fffff880`011a7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`011a7000 fffff880`011cc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`011cc000 fffff880`011ee000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013d7000 fffff880`013e8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`014b5000 fffff880`014c0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`014c2000 fffff880`015b5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015b5000 fffff880`015e6000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015ef000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01668000 fffff880`01671000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01671000 fffff880`01678000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01678000 fffff880`01686000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`01892000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`018dc000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018dc000 fffff880`018ec000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`018ec000 fffff880`01938000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01938000 fffff880`01940000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01940000 fffff880`0197a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0197a000 fffff880`0198c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0198c000 fffff880`01995000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019cf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019cf000 fffff880`019e5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019f5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02cfa000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`02cfa000 fffff880`02d3f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02d3f000 fffff880`02d48000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d48000 fffff880`02d6e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`02d6e000 fffff880`02d84000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d84000 fffff880`02d93000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02db0000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02db0000 fffff880`02dcb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02ddf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`02ddf000 fffff880`02dee000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`03e56000 fffff880`03e87000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Dec 09 23:50:35 2010 (4D01B19B)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03eb6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`03ebf000 fffff880`03f42000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03f42000 fffff880`03f60000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03f60000 fffff880`03f71000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f71000 fffff880`03f97000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fee000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04016000 fffff880`0403a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0403a000 fffff880`04165000   rtl8192se rtl8192se.sys Thu Apr 01 04:51:46 2010 (4BB45EA2)
fffff880`04165000 fffff880`04172000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04172000 fffff880`041b0000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`041b0000 fffff880`041bc000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041bc000 fffff880`041c5000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041db000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041db000 fffff880`041eb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f7000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`04458000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04458000 fffff880`04479000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04479000 fffff880`04493000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04493000 fffff880`0449e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0449e000 fffff880`044ad000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`044ad000 fffff880`044bc000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`044bc000 fffff880`044bd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`044be000 fffff880`04501000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04501000 fffff880`0450c000   btath_bus btath_bus.sys Thu Jun 24 02:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
fffff880`0450c000 fffff880`0451e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0451e000 fffff880`04578000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04578000 fffff880`04591000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Dec 09 23:50:35 2010 (4D01B19B)
fffff880`04591000 fffff880`045a6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`045a6000 fffff880`045d3000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Tue May 10 05:41:18 2011 (4DC9083E)
fffff880`045d3000 fffff880`045f5000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045f5000 fffff880`045fa200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04aba000 fffff880`04b16000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`04b16000 fffff880`04b24000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04b24000 fffff880`04b3d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04b3d000 fffff880`04b45080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04b46000 fffff880`04b53000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04b53000 fffff880`04b61000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04b61000 fffff880`04b6d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04b6d000 fffff880`04b7b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04b7b000 fffff880`04b87000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04b87000 fffff880`04b92000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`04b92000 fffff880`04ba5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04ba5000 fffff880`04bb3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0f046000 fffff880`0f06a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0f06a000 fffff880`0f07b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`0f07b000 fffff880`0fcdf000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Aug 03 05:08:32 2011 (4E391010)
fffff880`0fcdf000 fffff880`0fdd3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0fdd3000 fffff880`0fde4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0fde4000 fffff880`0fde5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00313000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01655000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`01668000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04172000 fffff880`041b0000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f62000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02cfa000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`010de000 fffff880`010e9000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010a9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010a9000 fffff880`010d3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01671000 fffff880`01678000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f60000 fffff880`03f71000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04501000 fffff880`0450c000   btath_bus btath_bus.sys Thu Jun 24 02:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cd4000 fffff880`00d94000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00cd4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`041db000 fffff880`041eb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04b6d000 fffff880`04b7b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ebf000 fffff880`03f42000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`03f42000 fffff880`03f60000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02ddf000 fffff880`02dee000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019cf000 fffff880`019e5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`045d3000 fffff880`045f5000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04b7b000 fffff880`04b87000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04b92000 fffff880`04ba5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04b87000 fffff880`04b92000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`04b61000 fffff880`04b6d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0fcdf000 fffff880`0fdd3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fee000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`01149000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010e9000 fffff880`01135000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019cf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`018dc000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`033f7000 fffff800`03440000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0f046000 fffff880`0f06a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04aba000 fffff880`04b16000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0f06a000 fffff880`0f07b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`04b24000 fffff880`04b3d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`04b3d000 fffff880`04b45080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04b16000 fffff880`04b24000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0198c000 fffff880`01995000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041db000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0449e000 fffff880`044ad000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04b53000 fffff880`04b61000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba9000 fffff800`00bb3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`044be000 fffff880`04501000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`045f5000 fffff880`045fa200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`00c13000 fffff880`00c62000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04ba5000 fffff880`04bb3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`044ad000 fffff880`044bc000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04b46000 fffff880`04b53000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`015b5000 fffff880`015e6000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`010d3000 fffff880`010de000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`014b5000 fffff880`014c0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01149000 fffff880`011a7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0197a000 fffff880`0198c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014c2000 fffff880`015b5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f7000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03eb6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04591000 fffff880`045a6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02d84000 fffff880`02d93000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cfa000 fffff880`02d3f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e0e000 fffff800`033f7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01668000 fffff880`01671000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04578000 fffff880`04591000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Dec 09 23:50:35 2010 (4D01B19B)
fffff880`03e56000 fffff880`03e87000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Dec 09 23:50:35 2010 (4D01B19B)
fffff880`045a6000 fffff880`045d3000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Tue May 10 05:41:18 2011 (4DC9083E)
fffff880`0f07b000 fffff880`0fcdf000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Aug 03 05:08:32 2011 (4E391010)
fffff880`02d48000 fffff880`02d6e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fca000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fa8000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fe6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff6000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d7000 fffff880`013e8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c62000 fffff880`00c76000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04016000 fffff880`0403a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`04458000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04458000 fffff880`04479000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04479000 fffff880`04493000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04493000 fffff880`0449e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015ef000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01940000 fffff880`0197a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0403a000 fffff880`04165000   rtl8192se rtl8192se.sys Thu Apr 01 04:51:46 2010 (4BB45EA2)
fffff880`041b0000 fffff880`041bc000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02db0000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01938000 fffff880`01940000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`044bc000 fffff880`044bd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`01892000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`011cc000 fffff880`011ee000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02ddf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03f71000 fffff880`03f97000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0450c000 fffff880`0451e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0fde4000 fffff880`0fde5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0fdd3000 fffff880`0fde4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0451e000 fffff880`04578000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e56000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00fb5000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01678000 fffff880`01686000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`011a7000 fffff880`011cc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e56000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`018dc000 fffff880`018ec000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fdf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d94000 fffff880`00df0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018ec000 fffff880`01938000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04165000 fffff880`04172000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d6e000 fffff880`02d84000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02db0000 fffff880`02dcb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019f5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00efc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efc000 fffff880`00f0b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d3f000 fffff880`02d48000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00313000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`010a0000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`041bc000 fffff880`041c5000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01655000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`01668000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05c1c060 fffffa80`05c1c340 fffff800`0318e8b0
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3300
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,17,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1700000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=3556]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = To be filled by O.E.M.
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer INC.
BaseBoardProduct = P8P67 PRO
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 38]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3556 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  1704
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             06/08/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       34: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
  Version                       System Version
  Serial Number                                     
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
  Product                       P8P67 PRO
  Version                       Rev 1.xx
  Serial Number                                
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -110586168: - h
       -110586216: - 

  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Chassis Manufacture
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            LGA1155
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              bfh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  a7060200fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz       
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     3800MHz
  Current Speed                 3324MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         None
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         None
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0302h - Unknown Disabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            1800h - 6144K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         None
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Other
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0021h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  01: Description               Onboard Ethernet
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0022h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 0023h]
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0024h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [No Errors]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0025h]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0026h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0024h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0027h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0024h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer0
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   Array1_PartNumber0
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0028h]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0024h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined    
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   991974 (996974)   
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 002bh]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0026h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0024h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer2
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   Array1_PartNumber2
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 002eh]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0030h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0024h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [No Errors]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  Undefined    
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   991974 (996974)   
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0031h]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0032h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0030h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0026h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]

[/font]
```


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Haven't run driver verifier yet but I got 3 more BSOD (memory_management)
while running the opera browser trying to download a new nvidia driver.
dumps attached.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Update: just ran driver verifier for an hour then reset settings.
I got no BSODs
I just assembled my computer in the last couple of months so everything is new hardware.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Hi - 

The BSODs are hardware related. Bugchecks on all = *0x1a* = memory management error

Double-check all hardware connections. 

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Is Windows 7 a full retail version or OEM builders version?

Run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.13.276 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

What is manufacturer, make, ...specs of the PSU?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102711-9297-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 27 06:25:26.247 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:01.075
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36103 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_3452
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_3452_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36103
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00003452 00000000`06d47000 fffff700`01095ae0 abb00001`1ddb6c66
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102711-9344-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 27 06:16:03.654 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:23.856
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  MpCmdRun.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0374ec50 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102711-8611-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 27 06:05:16.845 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:46.047
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+38ef0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_888a
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_888a_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+38ef0
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`0000888a fffff8a0`0c8b72e0 fffff680`00000003 fffffa80`03566c40
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/ERr8VP385SzXhXQgBsUqVrO
I've ran memtest before and it past

psu: corsair 850ax 850 watt

I've been getting loads and loads more BSODs and appcrashes and often
I attach the jcgriff file

thanks for the help so far


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

My computer is now practically unusable (I'm doing this on my laptop)

It BSODs every few minutes and when I try and copy the dump files so i can upload then windows explorer crashes then it BSODs. 

I'm getting memory management, system service exception and a load more. I even got a BSOD when I booted into SAFE mode.

Every other program I open appcrashes


PLEASE HELP!!!!!


(i have recently got a new graphics card and reseated my memory)


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

UPDATE: windows ran ntfs at boot 

attached new bsod dumps


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*



tomhcb said:


> UPDATE: windows ran ntfs at boot


Hi - 

One of the dumps had bugcheck *0x24* = NTSF file system. In this case, the 0x24 + 0x1a (memory management) = likely SSD failure.

Speccy reporting -

```
[font=lucida console]117GB Corsair Force 3 SSD ATA Device (SATA-SSD): [color=red]128 °C[/color][/font]
```
SSDLife 1.0 - Know how your SSD is doing at any moment

I suggest that you RMA the SSD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-10608-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:26:11.758 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:11.976
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtUserGetProp+48 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!NtUserGetProp+48
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`000f0ac8 fffff880`086655d0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-8720-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:23:34.573 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:27.463
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`023eef90 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-9235-02.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:21:35.985 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:26.812
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsExtendedCompleteRequestInternal+114 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsExtendedCompleteRequestInternal+114
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`08e38178 fffff880`08e379d0 fffff800`02e684db
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-9422-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:17:44.454 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.672
BugCheck FC, {fffff8a0075c4110, 96e000009cfc6963, fffff880058ef750, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvhda64v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvhda64v.sys
Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks!KsHandleSizedListQuery+7b6 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_ks!KsHandleSizedListQuery+7b6
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments fffff8a0`075c4110 96e00000`9cfc6963 fffff880`058ef750 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-9235-01.dmp]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

SSDlife said it was fine and it doesn't feel hot when i touch it but on the other hand it has the product code which corsiar recalled (Corsair recalls its 120GB Force 3 SSD due to 'stability issues' -- Engadget).  cheers dude.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

actually it isn't it was made after that problem and if ssdlife says its ok there must be something else wrong


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Hi - 

*15* BSODs; one dump file = -0- bytes. Bugchecks - 
(2) *0x7e (0xc0000005,,,)* = thread thre an exception code; excp = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation
(2) *0x1A (0x41790,,,)* = severe memory management errors
(3) *0x24* = NTFS = SSD/ HDD 
(3) *0x3b (0xc0000005,,,)* system service threw an exception = 0xc0000005
(2) *0x4e (0x99,,,)* = A Page Table Entry (PTE) or Page Frame Number (PFN) is corrupt)
(1) *0x50* = invalid memory referenced 
(1) *0XFC* = attempt made to execute non-executable memory

Speccy likely reported an incorrect temp.

See what HWMonitor has to say - CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

System Uptime ranges from 9 secs to 19 min - 

```
[font=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:11.976
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:27.463
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:26.812
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.672
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:23.004
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:31.801
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:50.293
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:11.058
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:23.434
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:23.159
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:59.957
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:19.610
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.749
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:11.110[/font]
```

Test Video - Video Card - Stress Test with Furmark - Windows 7 Forums

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Please get rid of NIS/ N60 for now. It is most definitely not helping us here.

Use Norton Remval Tool - Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE - Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

After hardware testing, run Driver Verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-10608-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:26:11.758 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:11.976
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtUserGetProp+48 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!NtUserGetProp+48
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`000f0ac8 fffff880`086655d0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-8720-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:23:34.573 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:27.463
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`023eef90 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-9235-02.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:21:35.985 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:26.812
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsExtendedCompleteRequestInternal+114 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsExtendedCompleteRequestInternal+114
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`08e38178 fffff880`08e379d0 fffff800`02e684db
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-9422-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 17:17:44.454 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.672
BugCheck FC, {fffff8a0075c4110, 96e000009cfc6963, fffff880058ef750, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvhda64v.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvhda64v.sys
Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks!DispatchCreate+11e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_ks!DispatchCreate+11e
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments fffff8a0`075c4110 96e00000`9cfc6963 fffff880`058ef750 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110211-9235-01.dmp]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-8923-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 13:35:38.176 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:23.004
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0230ea70 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-11278-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 13:19:48.974 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:31.801
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SDKSetup.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000099 00000000`00009616 00000000`00000003 00000000`00115421
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-10904-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 13:08:51.091 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:50.293
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000099 00000000`00100a89 00000000`00000001 00000000`00100b09
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-8782-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 12:56:34.841 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:11.058
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
PROCESS_NAME:  Origin.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsPagingFileIo+155
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`000c08a5 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103111-9453-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 31 11:11:41.606 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:23.434
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0444abbb fffff880`05d93b90 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103111-9687-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 31 11:06:51.941 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:23.159
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidMmDestroyAllocation+46 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  bf3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VidMmDestroyAllocation+46
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0f001986 fffff880`06eaca60 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103011-8767-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Oct 30 10:42:28.739 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:59.957
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiDispatchFault+d1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  bf3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!MiDispatchFault+d1
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff6f7`ffffff80 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02efdf61 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102911-9812-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 29 11:46:19.783 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:19.610
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1df )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+1df
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02ff7a9b fffff880`0317e7c8 fffff880`0317e020
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102811-8923-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 28 04:19:34.921 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.749
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+81 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+81
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`0316ec71 fffff880`031b68d8 fffff880`031b6130
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102811-9531-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 28 04:18:56.282 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:11.110
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsTeardownStructures+18e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsTeardownStructures+18e
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0865b138 fffff880`0865a990 fffff880`012bf6fe
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

CPUID also says that its 128 degs to BUT I googled it and apparently most SSDs don't have any temp diode so no temp is recorded and it makes programs read it as highest temp possible. 
I don't have norton atm and I installed MSE

I'll update once i've done the hardware checks.

cheers!


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

I ran furmark burn in as the tutorial said but I think it might be artifacting.

I have attached a .png screenshot of it just to check.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Update: Ok I ran memtest86 and it passed
And driver verifier didn't bsod


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

It wasn't artifacting so i'll run the burn in again


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

I ran burn in fro about 5 minutes and got to temps of about 65 and then it leveled off. there wasn't any artifacting. 

I have been getting quite a few more BSODs though about one or two a day. 
I've downloaded Windbg but I'm not too clued up about it so don't get a huge amount out of the crash dumps.

I'll attach the dmps from the last week or so.

cheers for the help!!


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

here's todays BSOD.

Just to say, alot of these BSODs have been happening when using battlefield 3. origin and opera browser software- when I playing battlefield, but it hasn't happened during a game of it.

Could It be possible one of these programs is the problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Hi - 

The 12 latest BSODs appear related to RAM or other hardware failure.

BSODs are occurring 11 secs - 22 min after boot-up -

```
[font=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:16.427
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:14.362
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:36.165
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:30.002
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:09.615
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:12.422
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:50.555
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:36.911
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:48.027
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:48.884
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:01.920
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.904[/font]
```

I would reinstall Windows 7 on a HDD and see if BSODs continue. I don't know of any other way to rule SSD out.

So as not to cause problems with your current Windows 7 x64 install/ licensing, download Windows 7 Enterprise 90-day Trial - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495

Burn ISO to DVD or USB and install that copy onto a HDD (disconnect SSD)

USB - http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/

ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111611-9843-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 16:46:45.209 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:16.427
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+3e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  bf3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+3e
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`031d5ebe fffff880`08ed5e30 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111511-9952-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 12:05:37.144 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:14.362
Probably caused by : CI.dll ( CI!memmove+25e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5002
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5002_CI!memmove+25e
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005002 fffff781`c0000000 00000000`00007ac5 10007ac6`fffffffe
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111411-10405-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Nov 14 14:57:07.337 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:36.165
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!NtWaitForWorkViaWorkerFactory+45d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!NtWaitForWorkViaWorkerFactory+45d
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02e78d0e fffff880`060c0000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-9890-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov 13 10:25:17.785 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:30.002
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4a89 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41289
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41289_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+4a89
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041289 00000000`77458001 00000000`00000095 10000000`77458005
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-9828-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 20:44:51.866 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:09.615
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
Bugcheck code 00000001
Arguments 00000000`777e159a 00000000`00000000 00000000`ffff0000 fffff880`06064b60
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111211-10483-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 06:54:36.204 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:12.422
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+100 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+100
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`030029bc fffff880`0916fda0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111111-9126-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 11 05:27:45.338 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:50.555
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36103 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_3452
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_3452_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36103
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00003452 00000000`09281000 fffff700`010a10e0 8c900000`1200bc66
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110911-10015-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  9 11:06:49.693 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:36.911
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+29ec7 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x20_NULLAPC_KAPC_NEGATIVE
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Origin.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x20_NULLAPC_KAPC_NEGATIVE_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+29ec7
Bugcheck code 00000020
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110811-8860-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  8 08:29:15.810 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:48.027
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`023d90f0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110711-9843-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Nov  7 10:49:42.667 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:48.884
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!HMAssignmentUnlock+10 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!HMAssignmentUnlock+10
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`001568b4 fffff880`067f3ef0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110611-9859-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov  6 16:27:01.305 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:01.920
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Origin.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`030c5250 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110511-10420-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov  5 13:03:12.686 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.904
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+6b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!RtlDeleteNoSplay+6b
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02e6d4b3 fffff880`05d2ecd0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1704
BiosReleaseDate = 06/08/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3300
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

don't know if this is a stupid question but wouldn't it be easier just to put the ssd in my laptop and use the windows Im using now cause I've never had any hardware issues with my laptop.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Update: I ran memtest86+ again but this time tested the sticks separately and they both passed *BUT one had 25 errors* could this stick be the problem


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Update: I just switched the hhd from my laptop to this comp. then put the ssd into to laptop.
after about 10 mins this comp. had a memory management BSOD. that kinda rules out SSD for now.
I didn't get any BSODs on the latop with the SSD.
next step RMA/get new memory???


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

got a new one today.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*



tomhcb said:


> Update: I ran memtest86+ again but this time tested the sticks separately and they both passed *BUT one had 25 errors* could this stick be the problem


Yes... that stick of RAM is bad; must be replaced. 

RMA the RAM. 

BSOD appears memory related.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112411-9172-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 24 11:19:00.932 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:11.791
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  sdclt.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000099 00000000`0009ee80 00000000`00000002 00000000`000a5eff
BiosVersion = 2001
BiosReleaseDate = 09/20/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

  [/font]
```


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

luckily I just got paid! cheers buddy.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PROBLEM*

Good luck with the new RAM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

